# 1993 Pathfinder



## rd3977 (Oct 10, 2005)

Am trying to install aftermarket sound system into wife's pathfinder. Need wiring diagram for same.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Install kits like those from Metra usually include that. You'll probably need an adapter to mount your aftermarket deck in the dash and a wiring harness as well, both should come with directions on how to install them.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

what component brands did you go with?


----------

